# Anybody paint there guns?



## lungbuster123 (Apr 2, 2010)

I was looking at a thread on another forum about painting your guns. I was thinking about painting my 770. Anybody done It?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Apr 2, 2010)

I've done it a couple of times on shotguns, but just can't bring myself to paint any of my rifles.  It seems like blasphemy to me to cover a nice gun with spray paint.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 2, 2010)

The guys on the other forum I was looking at were painting their AR-15's and whatnot. I dont think I could bring myself to paint up an AR if I had one.


----------



## cmshoot (Apr 3, 2010)

I've painted lots of guns over the years;  both mine and other folks.

Here is the best tutorial I have ever seen for painting a camo pattern on your long gun

http://www.gunnersgear.com/graces_camo/armory_cammo.htm


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Apr 3, 2010)

I like to spray paint.....here are some.


----------



## jbowes89 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ga Sportsman said:


> I like to spray paint.....here are some.



That Glock is looking nice, I'd like to have one with the ghost gray color like on the keltecs.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice looking guns. What type of paint are you useing?


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Apr 3, 2010)

The Krylon Camo tan.....then clear over it when it's dry.  Stuff dries very quickly and it's made w/ the "fusion technology" which is made to stick to plastic.


----------



## olchevy (Apr 3, 2010)

lungbuster123 said:


> The guys on the other forum I was looking at were painting their AR-15's and whatnot. I dont think I could bring myself to paint up an AR if I had one.



Funny you say that, today I while I was at work I was looking in the paintsection trying to decide what coloration to paint my Ar-15....lol


----------



## jigman29 (Apr 3, 2010)

we paint our turkey guns with the tan or olive krylon then get stamps that look like leaves and stamp different colors on them.They turn out to look pretty good.You can even lay ferns and grass on them and spray them for a decent look.


----------



## whatman (Apr 3, 2010)

*gun painting*

i paint all of mine, being a bow hunter also i can't stand a shiney gun.  here is how i do it and they look really good.  use any flat camo paint.  paint the whole gun green first.  then get some privet and hold it against the gun and spray tan, brown and black over the leaves.  it will leave a green leaf print on the gun.  practice on something before you do it.


----------



## Mingo (Apr 4, 2010)

I love to paint stuff, just a few of my Krylon ventures. I will say all other spray paint available at typical stores like Wal-Mart, Home Depot etc is inferior to Krylon. It costs $5 a can for a reason. The AR is "Rhodesian Style Baby Sh*t" On the AR the brown is Rustoleum & you can see the poor quality of it compared to the green Krylon, I will never use basic Rustoleum spray paint again. The Fusion paint works on any surface that is cleaned & degreased & is very high quality. Ultra Flat Krylon is great too. If you use the Fusion get the satin. Ferns make the best camo, also I would be glad to paint somebodies stuff for them. Let me know.


----------



## emcRick (Apr 4, 2010)

oh yeah love camo


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 4, 2010)

*duracoat*

I paint a bunch of guns,  here's a couple I had on my cellphone. The purple gun if for a friends little girl, and the desert tan and black .45 if for another friend.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 4, 2010)

and another shotgun.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 4, 2010)

Those look pretty nice.


----------



## Booger (Apr 4, 2010)

Some Remington 700's I have painted


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a big question. My barrel Is stainless and so Is my bolt. Im planning on painting the stock black/ green and my barrel black. Now Is It safe to paint a bolt? Is It safe to paint just the stainless part and tape everything else off.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 4, 2010)

lungbuster123 said:


> I have a big question. My barrel Is stainless and so Is my bolt. Im planning on painting the stock black/ green and my barrel black. Now Is It safe to paint a bolt? Is It safe to paint just the stainless part and tape everything else off.



Depends on what type of paint your going to use, if you use krylon on the bolt it will scratch off in no time and really look bad and krylon will probably go on to thick.
 You can duracoat or cerakote your bolt and it will function just fine, it goes on thin enough and has better wear qualities.
I would not use krylon on my action personally


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 5, 2010)

Were can I buy that paint?




killitgrillit said:


> Depends on what type of paint your going to use, if you use krylon on the bolt it will scratch off in no time and really look bad and krylon will probably go on to thick.
> You can duracoat or cerakote your bolt and it will function just fine, it goes on thin enough and has better wear qualities.
> I would not use krylon on my action personally


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 5, 2010)

What kind of paint did you use for this one? Thats kind of the look Im going for.






Booger said:


> Some Remington 700's I have painted


----------



## Booger (Apr 5, 2010)

Krylon desert tan ultra flat. Got it at Walmart.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you frequent painters using a clear coat after the camo is dry to hold it?

The article link above recommended the use of Brownell's epoxy matte clear coat over Krylon or other off the shelf brands.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Apr 5, 2010)

I cleared over mine.....Makes it a hair more shiny, but no big deal.


----------



## mdhall (Apr 5, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=493450&highlight= I painted my shotgun, turned out good. Put 6 coats of clear matte on it after the final paint coat. It held up well even after several seasons of hunting. I sold it on here and he seemed pleased with the finish. I finished my other in black textured spray paint and put several clear coats over it, turned out just as well.


----------



## camoman1 (Apr 7, 2010)

*fun*

I paint a lot of guns .they are just tools - have fun with them .


----------



## 027181 (Apr 17, 2010)

camo man how did you paint that 870 like that


----------



## camoman1 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Dip*

I painted the purple then added the marble dip on top and hit it with the high gloss clear . I like the colors , I have so many camo guns - it is time for some color and some crazy patterns .


----------



## DonArkie (Apr 19, 2010)

here's a few of the guns & stocks I've done for customers.

this is geared around the TV show "The Punisher"


----------



## howl (Apr 19, 2010)

Be sure you do not paint over the serial number. That part must remain legible.


----------



## arcame (Apr 20, 2010)

that flame job is awsome.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Apr 21, 2010)

Stocks yes. Metal never. I have cleaned paint off of a few that I bought really cheap after someone bubbaed em up and destroyed their value.


----------



## lostatsea (Apr 21, 2010)

An AR I did. Pics make it look a little darker than it is. Finish has held up great on this one. I did another with a 24 inch stainless barrel and the finish has flaked off some on the barrel but not bad.

I used spray paint. Can't remember if it was rusteolem or krylon, but was the outdoor flat kind with a boat on it at Home Depot. I stated with the lightest layer first and then filled in with darker as I went. Was going for the woodland look. I had my wife draw and cut out some kinda blobs on some heavy stock paper and used that as a stencil. I used a hair dryer to help set the paint and avoid runs. 

Word of caution. Be careful to apply evenly on barrels and avoid getting the paint to thick in some areas on the barrels. I have not had this problem but i have heard it can harm accuracy when the paint is really heavy or really uneven on barrels.











[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## camoman1 (Apr 24, 2010)

I like the metal look and the flames . we did a metal and wood grain for shotshow . I like the crazyer the better .


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Apr 24, 2010)

I have to say that first one is UGLY haha but the others look sweet. and what is the cammo thing on the right?


----------



## SC Hunter (Apr 24, 2010)

The thing on the right looks to be the top piece to a prostetic (sp) leg?


----------



## camoman1 (Apr 27, 2010)

yup a leg . I was as shocked as yall . The guy was super cool and said it was his hunting leg .


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Apr 28, 2010)

Camoman you are amazing with that stuff


i have duracoated my mossberg plinkster black nothing special just wanted to make it last


----------



## camoman1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you .


----------



## rbstern (May 23, 2010)

Metalwork on my Flite King pump, done with Brownells bake on lacquer semi-gloss:






My 10/22 bench shooter with Krylon Fusion desert tan on the stock:






1916 Mauser with a baked on engine enamel.  Stuff looks pretty good and is TOUGH:


----------



## jeremy5780 (May 27, 2010)

What typ of paint are you using before you dip them? I have an old 30/30 that is ugly I removed what little blue there was and cleaned it up then hit it with a few light coats of etching primer. But not sure what type of base coat use? I was thinking of a blaze orange then dipped in camo


----------

